# lactoluse



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,

Im just over 6 weeks and rather constipated ive tried water, fruit etc with no luck.

Can I safely have 3tsp of lactoluse every other day to keep things moving?!

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lactulose is fine to take in pregnancy. You should use on a daily basis though for it to work properly and you need to be ensuring a good fluid intake (minimum 8 glasses of water a day) Can take a few days before you see any effect.


----------

